# ShipYourReptiles.com



## Logie_Bear (Nov 8, 2011)

Just started hearing about this site recently. From what I understand, they're FedEX certified to ship so you dont have to be. Has anybody here used them before? Just trying to get an idea of how good of a service they were. The pricing seems fair, but they dont seem to have any kinda FAQ on their site to find out much info about them and excatly how they operate!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Nov 9, 2011)

Soooo.... am I to assume nobody has ever used them or wot?


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have personally never used them before.


----------

